# Any others the same?



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 3, 2016)

Ayy shout out to all those people who have the same type of fursona that's the best possible! What do you ask it is? It's a human! Humans are so damn great and intelligent.


----------



## Kioskask (May 3, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Humans are so damn great and intelligent.


I beg to differ.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 3, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> I beg to differ.


Now why would you say that?


----------



## Kioskask (May 3, 2016)

Compared with most animals, we humans engage in a host of behaviors that are destructive to our own kind and to ourselves. We lie, cheat and steal, stress out and kill ourselves, and of course kill others.


----------



## Onyx the Aby (May 3, 2016)

lol. 
Humans don't have fur, so "persona" would be the better term.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 3, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> Compared with most animals, we humans engage in a host of behaviors that are destructive to our own kind and to ourselves. We lie, cheat and steal, stress out and kill ourselves, and of course kill others.


But that's what makes use humans. We have the ability to do things on our own will and not work solely off of basic instinct. We have the ability to both destroy and to create so it's kind of neutral in that aspect. Hell we've managed to stop diseases and problems that used to kill thousands in a short span.



Onyx the Aby said:


> lol.
> Humans don't have fur, so "persona" would be the better term.


But the same could be said for birds, reptiles, etc. yet people still call it a "fursona". It's all semantics my friend


----------



## Onyx the Aby (May 3, 2016)

Sure, but who uses a human as a "fursona?" You'd might as well say you're being your literal self, since we're all already human. XD


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 3, 2016)

Onyx the Aby said:


> Sure, but who uses a human as a "fursona?" You'd might as well say you're being your literal self, since we're all already human. XD


Shhhhh

Don't ruin the secret


----------



## EN1GMAT1C (May 3, 2016)

If your "fursona" is a human then do they have fur anywhere.......?


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 3, 2016)

EN1GMAT1C said:


> If your "fursona" is a human then do they have fur anywhere.......?


Semantics my friend


----------



## Experimentonomen (May 3, 2016)

If we dident wear clothes at any time during our lives, our bodies would eventually grow fur to compensate for the cold, although it might take a few generations. Our constant wearing of clothes wear off the little fur that does grow, and since clothes keep us warm, our bodies have no reason to grow fur.


----------



## EN1GMAT1C (May 3, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Semantics my friend


That's just going to be your answer whenever we try to differentiate a human from being  a "fursona" XDD ?


----------



## Katriel (May 3, 2016)

Humans are adorable and clever, but based on my D&D experience usually it is dragons who have humans as fursonas, not other humans/humanoids

Kobolds go halfling occasionally, though


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 3, 2016)

EN1GMAT1C said:


> That's just going to be your answer whenever we try to differentiate a human from being  a "fursona" XDD ?


Because that's all it is :c

Unless you wanna take it up with the reptiles, birds and other mammals too but that'd just be one huge shitshow


----------



## Wither (May 3, 2016)

We shall call reptiles scalesonas. Birds are feathersonas. Other things are skinsonas. 

Seriously though, fursonas are overrated. Wanting to be human is cool.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 3, 2016)

Wither said:


> We shall call reptiles scalesonas. Birds are feathersonas. Other things are skinsonas.
> 
> Seriously though, fursonas are overrated. Wanting to be human is cool.


_Skinsona
_
I don't wanna be Buffalo Bill


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 3, 2016)

I guess a human might be a fursona if they were similar in appearance to Robin Williams...


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 3, 2016)

... or hypertrichosis


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 3, 2016)

I mean, it's your choice.  But usually our 'sonas are something different as a means to escape, which sounds dumb but it's something us humans do all the time with video games, movies, music and i l l e g a l  d r u g s .  I respect your choice, but I know that in an RP sense that my 'sona is a racist little fucker towards human-types... and I can imagine a lot are the same, I think there's a dragon around here that hates the fleshlings too.


----------



## Wither (May 3, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> and I can imagine a lot are the same, I think there's a dragon around here that hates the fleshlings too.


I dunno man, I'd fuck a human.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 3, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> I mean, it's your choice.  But usually our 'sonas are something different as a means to escape, which sounds dumb but it's something us humans do all the time with video games, movies, music and i l l e g a l  d r u g s .  I respect your choice, but I know that in an RP sense that my 'sona is a racist little fucker towards human-types... and I can imagine a lot are the same, I think there's a dragon around here that hates the fleshlings too.


But I don't RP c: 
I also have a good laugh when people talk shit about humans and how unintelligent we are.



Wither said:


> I dunno man, I'd fuck a human.


Dude what the fuck is wrong with you? That's like not bestiality you creeper you


----------



## SpiritMachine (May 5, 2016)

Wither said:


> We shall call reptiles scalesonas. Birds are feathersonas. Other things are skinsonas.
> 
> Seriously though, fursonas are overrated. Wanting to be human is cool.



I like the asthetic sound of "Birdsona"


----------



## Inzoreno (May 5, 2016)

SpiritMachine said:


> I like the asthetic sound of "Birdsona"


You know, as much as I have used feathersona, I totally agree that birdsona sounds so much better.


----------



## All#the#fuR (May 5, 2016)

Onyx the Aby said:


> lol.
> Humans don't have fur, so "persona" would be the better term.


That is the term that fursona is based off of.
(just saying if you didn't know)


----------



## Aether Sphere (May 9, 2016)

Onyx the Aby said:


> Sure, but who uses a human as a "fursona?" You'd might as well say you're being your literal self, since we're all already human. XD


Negative, negative. I am in fact a meat popsicle.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 9, 2016)

Aether Sphere said:


> Negative, negative. I am in fact a meat popsicle.


You must be this guy


----------



## Aether Sphere (May 9, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> You must be this guy



Was actually paraphrasing this guy



 

...but the 'LOL' factor of that guy makes me wish I WAS him, although he's less of a meat popsicle and more of a blunt meat weapon.


----------

